# Suche/Biete Wildstar Gäste key



## and1d (6. Juni 2014)

*Suche/Biete Wildstar Gäste key*

HI hoffe der thread is im richtigen bereich, hab hier noch kein solchen thread gefunden daher:


Bin auf der suche nach nem guest pass  per pm oder Mail.
Möchte schauen wies  bei mir läuft bevor ich es kaufe hab viel gutes gehört und würds gern mal testen.
Werde meine keys dann auch hier verteilen wenn ichs mir kauf. 

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------

